# Prep/Paint exterior guard rails



## 5thStreet (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi.

I own a siding company. We have the contract for a 23 building re-side and got the contract for paint as well. The job is an office park. One stories having 4 units and the two stories with 8 units. The siding is all Hardi products. The paint is Sherwin Duration for the Hardi/Wood and Sherwin DTM paint for the metal. I have experience painting Hardi products. I don't have much experience painting metals. There is six flights of metal stairs total (only 6 of the 23 buildings are two story) and handicap access round metal guard rails in front of each building.

What is the best way to prep paint these metal hand rails and stairs. The round metail rails have a small amount of rust on them. The stairs have some minor flaking. Overall, the metal is all in good shape... ie no holes or real bad rusting. I am planning on using a drill with a metal brush. Hopefully this will knock off the rust and any runs from the previous painters. Then hand sand with 100 grit. Then clean with mineral spirits. I understand after the rails are cleaned they need to be primed right away. 

Thank you!!!

Mike


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

your plan sounds good-it's exactly what I would be doing as well
switch the cleaner to denatured alcohol and you're golden


----------



## 5thStreet (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks Rich!!!


----------

